# White Coated Tongue



## kisbel (May 5, 2007)

This is leosmile, I had to open another account because I was not able to get in...why is this happening? Anyway, I wanted to know if anyone has had/is having problems with a white coated tongue. Is this a symptom of an ulcer, hernia, gastritis? I am burping a lot. I been dealing with IBS-c officially since 2003 (probably longer). I am use to the bloarting and constipation, but now this tongue thing is driving me crazy. I don't have heartburn, but I was told that sometimes acid reflux (heartburn) has no symptoms. I started taking Aciflex today, but still no relief form the burping and my tongue is the same. I am still taking the magnesium supplements (posted under another topic) and am still trying to find the right dose. The other problem that I am experiencing is that I feel a discomfort on my right upper abdomen (no pain, just discomfort).


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Hi Leosmile - rather than registering again we STRONGLY encourage anyone to contact us and we will help you recover your old login. Please write to us at [email protected] We have helped at least 100 members who were having difficulty getting setup.


----------



## gemlover (May 7, 2007)

I could not login either as hard as I tried and sent a million emails. So be it.Leo, might you have candida? Are you taking probiotics? Are you having any symptoms of candida? Patches on your cheeks or anything else?My first clue that I had a vicious case of systemic yeast was my white tongue. 7 months later, I STILL take Diflucan low dose each day.I sure hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Hi Gemlover - Jeff, the owner of this board, is handling the changeover and as you can imagine he has been swamped with emails...did you give him time to get back to you?If you'd prefer to keep this new login then please let me know what your old logon was so we can delete it and free up the resources, thanks.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

White tongue can be an overgrowth of yeast there is a liquid medicine 4 times a day to get rid of it.Been ThereFordgirl


Sophie UK said:


> Hi Gemlover - Jeff, the owner of this board, is handling the changeover and as you can imagine he has been swamped with emails...did you give him time to get back to you?If you'd prefer to keep this new login then please let me know what your old logon was so we can delete it and free up the resources, thanks.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

fordgirl96f250 said:


> White tongue can be an overgrowth of yeast there is a liquid medicine 4 times a day to get rid of it.


Your doctor can test that hypothesis with a test called a KOH mount prep. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KOH_test. However, I suspect that it is a condition called hairy tongue. See http://www.emedicine.com/derm/topic639.htm for some details on it.


----------

